# flouro



## nuglife (Mar 29, 2005)

HELP!! first time and got questions  

             wondering if bubbling bucket method would work under 90 watt flouro in a small space like a half fridge with mounted fan and holes for ventilation? also what medium should go into pot in the center of the bucket? Ive got the nutes, and am hoping to try nirvana's papaya. hoping the flouro will help keep plant growth within my space bc i only want it for personal stash. Heard you could grow with flouro as long as the second month you go 12/12 is this true? is it possible to grow a plant only a 18 inches? Should i forget the bucket and just go with soil and fertilizer?


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

Bubblers work, but they're not that great.  I would suggest dirt instead.  But if you do go with the bubbler, use either lava rock, or hydrotron for the medium.


Yes, you can grow it 18 inches, just make sure you switch to 12/12 real fast.  Remember, once you switch to 12/12, your plant will double in size, so do it early. 
As for the floro, you can grow with it, but you won't get great results.   I would suggest getting at least a 250W HPS if you can.

The fridge idea works, I know someone that did it the way your talking about.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 29, 2005)

notthecops said:
			
		

> Bubblers work, but they're not that great.  I would suggest dirt instead.



thats a matter of opinion.  i think bubblers are by far better than dirt.  i will never do dirt again.  IMO dirt is a waste of time and very dirty.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Weed, do you do the simple bubbler, or reservoir system? I am going to try my first DWC bubbler this summer.


----------



## potluva (Mar 29, 2005)

hey notthecops are you suggesting nuglife starts 12/12 while veg is at 9". are you saying the plant will grow twice as tall during flowering or just twice as wide? if you had to use floro in a half fridge how many watts would you suggest for flowering?


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

when you switch to 12/12 they double in height and sorta width depends on strain


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

When you switch to flowering they will triple in height - a 1ft. plant winds up as a 3ft. plant. 

How much room do you have in the fridge? 

You may have to fim or top them.


----------



## potluva (Mar 29, 2005)

i only have like 2 1/2 feet not to mention bucket hieght and a fan at the top that takes up couuple inches witch only leeves about 1 2/3 ft for my plant. can someone  please explain what "toping them" is? I was planning on maybe bending and tying branches to side so they dont grow too tall. does anyone have suggestions on growing shorter stouter plants?  Does anyone know how many watts of floro it will take to flower in my small space (2 1/2 ft tall and about 1 2/3 ft wide) ?


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

you should top your plant at around the 5th node thats the intersections where new growth happens anyway clip right above that umm about the floros for one plant in a DWC probly 150 should do


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Topping them is cutting the top stem - it stunts the vertical growth and makes them bush out more. Supercropping - tying the stems over - is another way that might work. 

You will need to put every small flouro you can get hold of in there - get as much light to the sides of the plant as you can.

I think one will be all you can manage in that small space. But if you put enough lights on it, it will yield fairly well.

I hear papaya is a big plant. And a sweet smoke.


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

That's just way too small to get nice buds.  I thought you had like a WHOLE big fridge.  Don't get me wrong, you can do it, just don't expect to get great results, as you have no room for good light.  You can't expect great bud with floros.  But I would suggest you get  one or two 200Watt CFL's, they cost about $200, but it'll be the best you can get in a small space.

Weeddog:  You're right, it is tottally a matter of opinion.  But In my experiece, I have had much better results with dirt.  Check out all those pics I posted in the grow section, that's all in dirt. Dirt can get messy, you just gotta take your time and clean up after yourself.  I do prefer doing hydro myself, it's just not possible for me anymore, as I'm not as young as I used to be.  I have alot of physical problems (back and stuff) and find hydro to hard anymore.    I find dirt easier to do, and not so much work.

I find the bubbler buckets can be fine for small grows, but for stuff like I do, it just wouldn't work.  I'm used to doing the 6 foot tall, 8 foot wide indoor plants.
And for a first time grower, dirt would be easiest.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, its good enough for a first grow, isn`t it? He can work on upgrading in the meantime. I think he`s just cramped up right now...2-3 months from now he may be in a whole different situation, and can spread his grow out some more.

 Meanwhile, he`ll have some weed...


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh ya!! Like I said, it can be done. Just don't be diapointed if you don't get that much.

My problem is, if I don't think I'm gonna get at least 1/4lb off a plant, I throw it in the garbage before I even trigger it, call me greedy, but that's just me.  I like my plants to "Be all that they can be"lol


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

LOL - thats why you`ve got that big S! But for another grower - hey, we do what we gotta do...

I wish I lived near you - I`d prolly get busted for rooting around in your trash!


----------



## potluva (Mar 29, 2005)

ill let u guys know how it goes maybe even post pics of my miny plant. any suggestions on a short bulky strand? read that papaya is a good canidate but was told otherwise earlyer in the forum.


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

Look into the Lowryder strain.  Allot of people say it crap, but I hear it's pretty decent.  It's perfect for small grows, and doesn't veg at all.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 30, 2005)

The size of the papaya depends on whether it is indica or sativa. From what I understand, there are both kinds.

And yeah, lowryder is cool - 12-18" tall, with a low yield - it is a great stealth strain.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 30, 2005)

Goldie said:
			
		

> Weed, do you do the simple bubbler, or reservoir system? I am going to try my first DWC bubbler this summer.



I flower using a reservoir and recirculating DWC.  Makes things real easy to check and add water to.


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 30, 2005)

Anyone tried the lowrider strains here? No, vegging just strait flower. So it should take about 50 -60 days to flower, is that right?


----------



## potluva (Mar 31, 2005)

whats a good site to buy lowrider at that sounds perfect! has anyone try'd it is it potent?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 31, 2005)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Anyone tried the lowrider strains here? No, vegging just strait flower. So it should take about 50 -60 days to flower, is that right?



I hear 8 weeks from seed to harvest. Give or take I'm sure.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 31, 2005)

potluva said:
			
		

> whats a good site to buy lowrider at that sounds perfect! has anyone try'd it is it potent?



Joint Dr. Sells them, and I know someone else was selling them but I cant remember who.


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 31, 2005)

would be nice to try. But you also could grow your normal plants also in 8 weeks if you have a separte veg room. That would be even better i guess, but the lowrider strain sounds like a good option for fast growing.

I wonder what the yield would be


----------



## scoobie's snack (Nov 30, 2007)

i just wanna grow my own stash, witch is better to  grow first a male or a female


----------

